# My Fuji Altamira 1.0 with odd color scheme



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

Fuji Altamira 1.0 

- Dura Ace
- Blackset Race 13s in white
- White carbon stem and seatpost
- Rotor cranks
- Fizik Kurve Chameleon
- KMC chain
- 15.44 lbs with heavy pedals. Should slide under 15 with a switch
- White bar tape pending

I haven't seen a lot of yellow and white out there so this one's a little bit different. Forgive my hideous floors.


----------



## TXRR (Aug 9, 2012)

Great looking Fuji, While I understand why you went with the White carbon stem and seatpost IMO it takes away from the bike (just looks a bit Off). Never the less glad to see another Fuji owner/rider.......

safe riding
TXRR


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

TXRR said:


> Great looking Fuji, While I understand why you went with the White carbon stem and seatpost IMO it takes away from the bike (just looks a bit Off). Never the less glad to see another Fuji owner/rider.......
> 
> safe riding
> TXRR


I ended up jettisoning the white post and went with the one that matched the bike. Looks better. Still like the stem and wheels though. Going to get a bike fit in two weeks. So far, she's been great.


----------



## TXRR (Aug 9, 2012)

The Human G-Nome said:


> I ended up jettisoning the white post and went with the one that matched the bike. Looks better. Still like the stem and wheels though. Going to get a bike fit in two weeks. So far, she's been great.


Post some updated pics when you get a chance.......


----------



## bmax119 (Jul 26, 2006)

What did you do with the Oval matching stem? Fuji shipped mine with an FSA OS 99 instead. Still have it? What length?


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

I still have it. It's just sitting in a drawer. Not sure if it's a 100 or a 110 though.


----------



## bmax119 (Jul 26, 2006)

*stem*

If it's a 100mm I'll take it off your hands. Measure or check stem and let me know. Thanks.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

bmax119 said:


> If it's a 100mm I'll take it off your hands. Measure or check stem and let me know. Thanks.


Will do. I will get back to you tonight.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

bmax119 said:


> If it's a 100mm I'll take it off your hands. Measure or check stem and let me know. Thanks.


It is indeed a 100 as it says so right on the stem.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

The Fuji is a little bit different these days. Coach told me I needed a powertap so I went ahead and got one laced to some Reyonlds Assaults so I could also race with them. Since you have to have special brake pads for carbon, these are now my everyday and race wheels. I hope they last two seasons!

Note: I also got a bike fit, and the fitter told me that even if I went custom, it would be hard to find a bike that fit me much better than this one does. From my flexibility, to my dimensions, to my racing style, this one was, apparently tailor made. 

That said, I may still go with a zero setback seatpost eventually as I often find myself on the nose of the saddle in some situations.


----------



## bmax119 (Jul 26, 2006)

hotmail [email protected] let me know how much you'd be willing to let her go for. Thanks.


----------



## JS1965 (Oct 29, 2012)

I love that bike, the yellow and black is bad ass..I too have been looking to upgrade to a zero seatpost as my layback is putting my saddle slightly in the wrong position. I ride a ROUBAIX but I would love to own your Altamira :thumbsup:


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

Man of all the bikes I've looked at,that has to be one of the nicest color schemes I've ever seen.I have two Fujis,a 2009 SL1 RC and a 2013 altimira SL.While I love my bikes,the color of your bike is outstanding!


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have the same frame in all black. I do however have lower end components. Oval aluminum wheels, Oval 500 brakes, a combination of 105 & Ultegra. I really like the bike and I got it for a steal from Performance.

What's the best way to weigh a bike?


----------

